# SMART error on HDD



## $hadow (Jun 8, 2014)

Spoiler



SMART ATTRIBUTES:
 ID	Description                         	Status    	Value     	Worst     	Threshold 	Raw Value 	TEC                 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  1	Raw Read Error Rate                 	OK        	185       	184       	51        	269489    	N.A.                
  3	Spin Up Time                        	OK        	158       	152       	21        	3083      	N.A.                
  4	Start/Stop Count                    	OK        	95        	95        	0         	5963      	N.A.                
*5	Reallocated Sector Count            	FAIL      	136       	136       	140       	511       	N.A.                *
  7	Seek Error Rate                     	OK        	198       	198       	51        	45        	N.A.                
  9	Power On Time                       	OK        	93        	93        	0         	5369      	N.A.                
 10	Spin Retry Count                    	OK        	100       	100       	51        	0         	N.A.                
 11	Calibration Retry Count             	OK        	100       	100       	51        	0         	N.A.                
 12	Power Cycle Count                   	OK        	95        	95        	0         	5908      	N.A.                
192	Power off Retract Count             	OK        	199       	199       	0         	954       	N.A.                
193	Load Cycle Count                    	OK        	198       	198       	0         	6562      	N.A.                
194	Temperature                         	OK        	95        	92        	0         	48 C      	N.A.                
196	Reallocation Event Count            	OK        	141       	141       	0         	59        	N.A.                
197	Current Pending Sector Count        	OK        	197       	197       	0         	98        	N.A.                
198	Uncorrectable Sector Count          	OK        	200       	200       	0         	0         	N.A.                
199	UltraDMA CRC Error Count            	OK        	200       	200       	0         	0         	N.A.                
200	Write Error Count                   	OK        	200       	200       	51        	0         	N.A.



My PC has stated giving this SMART error every time at the boot since the past 3 times and now I need suggestion on what to do no to get rid of this error.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 8, 2014)

your hdd is dead(qualitatively speaking) assuming these values are from crystaldisk info.S.M.A.R.T. values are there to predict failure which means it is time to change hdd as current & worst value start reaching near threshold value.in your case current & worst value of 136 already crossed the threshold value of 140.you should have replaced this hdd while values are 150-160(above threshold value of 140).take backup of important data immediately & hope that none of it is corrupted now that value has fallen below threshold value.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 8, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> your hdd is dead(qualitatively speaking) assuming these values are from crystaldisk info.S.M.A.R.T. values are there to predict failure which means it is time to change hdd as current & worst value start reaching near threshold value.in your case current & worst value of 136 already crossed the threshold value of 140.you should have replaced this hdd while values are 150-160(above threshold value of 140).take backup of important data immediately & hope that none of it is corrupted now that value has fallen below threshold value.



For the temporary time being how long can I expect this to run off well?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 8, 2014)

depends on at which rate reallocated sector count value is decreasing(currently at 136) not to mention any data currently on hdd(or in future) will get increasingly corrupted as this value decreases.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 8, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> depends on at which rate reallocated sector count value is decreasing(currently at 136) not to mention any data currently on hdd(or in future) will get increasingly corrupted as this value decreases.



So what should I do now?
Since I guess correcting this is not an option.


----------

